# Routan Picture Thread



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*This is to help give new Routan Owners like myself, an idea of whats out there for our Routans and what others have done to thiers. * 

Instructions are easy! 
*Post up any pictures of your Routan or the mods that you've done on it. (i.e. wheels, roof racks, sound system, or even suspension work) Or if you got some good PhotoShop skills, get creative and submit those too! :thumbup: 

Hope this helps get the ball rolling. Im sure theres lots of creative folks out there who are willing to share some photos of thier Routans. 

Happy Posting! ic:


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

front side windows tinted 15% 
hankook snow tires 
debadged rear 
monster mats 
dead pedal 
front tag deleted


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Ours...wheels , tint, ventvisors, fogs







...front mudflats, monster mats, sel console and dead pedal...


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mod count (9?)*

Here are my mods (so far):


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, here's the Mods to our 2010 SEL. 

1. Thule Roof Rack Thule Fit Guide 
2. Moonroof Wind Delfector (can be seen in the above Thule fit guide) 
3. Factory Deluxe Molded Splash Guards Splash Guard Thread 
4. Monster Mats all three rows Can be seen in the Dead Pedal thread below 
5. Dead Pedal--Shameless plug since I make them! Dead Pedal Thread 
6. Factory Fog Lights (Guess I never took any pics of the Fogs installed) 
7. Eventually the Lockpick for the NAV input on the fly--damn that's getting old! 

Here's a link to another Routan mod thread. More mods


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


>


Love the look of this. I might do the same with the black front, but do a flat/hotrod black paint rather than a vinyl wrap.

Here's a picture of our Routan (1st day). The mods done to it so far: Removed the side vinyl pin stripes, got OEM Monster mats and got the front windows tinted. 










Future plans: 20" wheels and maybe a roof rack with a large carrier


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Monster Mats
Stainless Steel Dead Pedal
Factory Fog Lights
SEL Premium Console
LED tailgate Light
20% tinted front windows
4 pair of wireless headphones and two remotes
Blizzak Snowtires on stock wheels
Pirelli PZero Nero All Season 245/50/19
19" dodge journey R/T wheels


Future Mods:
Factory remote start
Power Antenna
Lockpick
Satellite TV through my Iphone w/ Slingbox
Trailer Hitch
Remove "Routan SE" badging


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

- 35% Window Tint
- Splash Guards
- Blend Mount Radar Detector
- Thule Roof Rack
- Lock pick


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Jettago, can yo measure from the ground to the highest point on the roof rack (just the rack not the cargo box), please. I want to order a rack but have to make sure it will clear the garage.


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

*SEL Premium*

Roku 2 XS
Monster Floor Mats
Halogen Super White 5000K bulbs


Looks like I needed 6000K to match the Headlights


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

thaddyusmaximus said:


> Roku 2 XS


Do you use you phone as the hotspot for the Roku? 

Also, what effect did you use on the 2nd pic, looks cool!


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

58kafer said:


> Do you use you phone as the hotspot for the Roku?
> 
> Also, what effect did you use on the 2nd pic, looks cool!


Yes using my Nokia N8 Phone as a hotspot. I also have a usb drive hooked up just in case there isn't any service.

Used Topaz Labs Filter in Photoshop for the effects.

Here's another one.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

hard to see but here is mine with a rooftop box and a hitch-mounted bike rack.


----------



## MShoulders (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's my 2010 Routan SE...


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

*LED Lighting mods*

Here are some interior lighting mods that I've done. The cup holders are battery powered with switches. I didn't want to drill. 

2009 SEL Premium 
Roku 2 XS 
Monster Floor Mats 
Halogen 6000K bulbs for Fog and Running/Highbeam 
Blue LED Floors, Overhead Console and Cup Holders 
Super White LED for Trunk 
Super White LED for License Plate 
Stainless Dead Pedal by 58kafer


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Cabin lights*

Nice job on the lighting. Looks like it could be a mod for me to do.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

X2 Thaddyus 

What's the details on the lighting mods?? Where and what did you buy. It looks awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

58kafer said:


> X2 Thaddyus
> 
> What's the details on the lighting mods?? Where and what did you buy. It looks awesome!:thumbup:


 I just bought a 5M roll of blue smb leds from ebay for $10. I still have about half a roll left. Here's a link 

For the floor lights, I tapped into the keyed cigarette outlet in the front. The middle row uses the same circuit. I hid the wires underneath the driver side door jam for the middle lights. I didn't do the rear seats because I plan on taking out the middle rows when storage is needed. I used 6 smbs per seat. 

For the cup holders, I used a couple A23 12volt batteries.1 powering two cupholders. Made a simple parallel circuit. Bought the battery holders from ebay for $3 for 5 and bought a couple small on/off switches from radio shack. Here's a link. The battery and switch is in the middle of the cup holders. I glued the switch on top of the battery holder. A pretty tight fit. But turned out well. Used black electric tape on the led strips so it's not that visible. 3 smbs per cup holder. 

For the overhead console, I didn't remove the entire console just the panel that holds the Rear controls and reading lights. Pretty easy to take out. Just used my keys from my 91 civic (not too sharp) to pop out the clips. Went back on nice too. I just fished the led strips through. Used 15 smbs per side. I tapped into the reading lights (Red wire and ground) and removed the red wire from the reading lights so they won't be on while the blue lights are on. The reading lights can still be turned on because of the third wire. You just need to press on them to turn on. I should probably do the same for the front reading lights so just the overhead console can be turned on. I will still have a problem with the front dome light because that cannot be turned on manually like the reading lights.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Reviving this thread from the dead.

I bought a 2012 Routan SE a few days ago
I just installed a K&N filter and have new light bulbs but I might buy an HID kit. 






Future mods: 
1) Yokahama Geolanders
2) Yakima Safari Rack
3) Chrysler mud flaps


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

They're on! 19" Journey wheels on my Routan  

It's mid April, but it was again -15c here in Winnipeg last week, and yes it snowed a little too, but enough is enough... I had to get the snow tires off!

Here is a Pic in front of the Fountain Tire where I bought the new tires and had everything mounted up.








The tire I decided to go with is the Goodyear Eagle RS-A2 P245/45R19, as it is almost the exact diameter of my stock P225/65 16" tires, and they were an affordable choice ($185 Canadian).

Note: They inflated the tires to 36 psi per the door card, but that is for the o.e. tire size, and they were soft. A lower profile tire should require higher pressure (due to smaller air chamber). So I tried 38 psi, and then 40 psi, and that feels about right. The maximum pressure for these tires is 51 psi.

The Dorman 974-061 sensors that I got from Amazon worked perfectly. In the short trip from the install bay to the parking spot in front of the store (about 300 feet), the Routan had already learned the new sensors.

So if anyone has a 2009 or 2010 Routan (with the aluminum valve stems), this is the correct TPMS sensor.

Here is another Pic shortly after I got home and installed the center caps. And yes, I had to grind off about 1mm from the edges to make them fit. That's about half the black plastic around the outside edge.








Tip: After grinding around the edge, test fit them backwards (VW logo in). That makes it easy to see when you've taken enough off without having to clip them in.

Here are a couple more Pics taken while we were out and about doing a little shopping.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone know the K&N part number for the Routan air filter???


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Trail Ryder said:


> Anyone know the K&N part number for the Routan air filter???



I put a K&N air filter in my 2010. My first cleaning was a few weeks ago before I went to Disneyland; I've had the filter installed about 9 months or so. It's performed well enough. With the cost of the cleaner and the time to clean, I did start asking myself if I should have just stayed a paper element. In the long run, it's a little cost savings, but with more work to clean it. I don't know if I would do it again or not. In my diesels, it helped them breath better. In this motor, I don't know. What do you think? I can't say my mileage or performance is any better. Negligible if it is. The 3.6 might benefit more as a higher revving engine: 5,800~ (4.0) versus 6,400 (3.6). Additionally, since the 3.6 hits peak torque at a higher RPM (4,800 vs. 4,100), the 3.6 may also benefit more in pulling applications than the 4.0 does.

I also always worry I will over oil the element and ruin the intended breathability.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have to say, there are a lot of really creative people on this forum. I am really impressed with the upgrades everyone has done.


----------



## goterpsbeatduke (Oct 13, 2003)

My 2010 VW Routan SE
Picked it up certified used with 40K
Mods
-Monster Mats
-Matching front window tint
- Factory running boards
- Dodge Journey R/T 19 inch wheels

Total investment $16,600

























It was tough trading in the Tiguan, but my family needed the Minivan and I actually really like it. It even looks like my Tiguan now.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

No new pictures yet but I have a mod/wish list.


HID's
wrapping the roof, mirrors and door handles in black vinyl
new wheels (curbed one this winter)
adding a roku (for the kids)
fog light kit
and I need to get around to de-badging 

This list goes on...I just added the rear monster mat and ordered a new driver side interior door handle (the original one is flaking)


----------



## radam (Mar 31, 2014)

My collection of veedubs.










Installed stow and go.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the idea of the stow n go seats!

Does anyone know of Audi TT pedals will fit the Routan!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buckeyefanchris (Feb 24, 2015)

*Roof rack*

Was wondering if this roof rack was easy to install. And if you would trust it with a load on it.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you mean the factory roof rack our the Thule rack? I'm on the fence about selling my Thule rack. I never used it, I literally bought it, installed it, took the pics, went around the block once, took it off and put it in our closet. I have a Thule rack on our Yukon so we just always use that vehicle when we need a rack.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Do you mean the factory roof rack our the Thule rack? I'm on the fence about selling my Thule rack. I never used it, I literally bought it, installed it, took the pics, went around the block once, took it off and put it in our closet. I have a Thule rack on our Yukon so we just always use that vehicle when we need a rack.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


PM'd you with a question


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Our 2009 Routan SEL Premium*

Latest mod - 20" SRT style wheels with 255/45/20 Nitto Motivos.



















Front windows tinted 20% to match. 3K DDM HID fog lights, Hella Optiplux yellow high beams, Rain-X Quantum for our PNW rains... 

(a shot of the output of the "tired" stock HIDs and 3K fog lights)










Duralast MAX pads all around with R1 Concepts premium slotted rotors front and back.
AMSOil Signature oil and their filter, AMSOil trans fluid.
Other than that mostly preventative and scheduled maintenance.

Previous owner installed Monster mats, 3M bra on the full front, Uhaul hitch.
Had her for about 4 years now.

Looking to install a roof cargo box in the near future (possibly Sears X-Cargo Sport20). 

Also ordered pretty much every LED I can install from V-LEDs on their 4th of July sale and a new set of Osram CBI D1S bulbs in 55K from TheRetrofitSource. :screwy::laugh::laugh::laugh: Can't wait for them to get delivered.


Also, just received the 2" VW decals for the wheel center caps for the new SRT style wheels.


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

aeitingon said:


> hard to see but here is mine with a rooftop box and a hitch-mounted bike rack.


Which roof cargo box is this? It kinda looks like the Sport20 X-Cargo I've been eyeing lately... Not as sleek as some other ones, but defintely the roomiest one with 20 cu ft...


----------



## dungdn93 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a list.

1. HID
2. Package roof, mirrors and door handles in black vinyl
3. The new wheel (curb this winter)
4. add a Roku (for children)
5. fog lights
6. and I need to get around to de-badging


----------



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Old tires 225s



New Tires 235s! This winter I'm going with 245s snow and studded.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Reviving an old thread
Has any one installed an SEL center console in their SE?


----------

